# Major kernel problems...

## Summit

I've been trying to install gentoo on my brand new computer.  I'm using the Asus M2NPV-VM motherboard which has the same sound module as the S939 boards.  As a result I've been having all sorts of crazy alsa problems, most of which  I've found "solutions" for on the forums.  However, here is a new one.  I can't emerge --sync.  And no, its not a firewall issue.  See, I was trying to compile ALSA into the kernel as modules, however the modules would never show up in modprobe -l.  ALSA would complain with the "have you compiled alsa-drivers correctly?" error when run, and looking at another post I decided I would update my kernel to the newest version.  When I went to sync everything looked fine, but I came back and the computer was frozen.  So I tried again, this time without X on, and it froze on a screen like this

```

Code: Bad RIP value

RIP[<0000000000000000>] RSP<ffffffff80560b20>

CR2: 0000000000000000

<0> kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!

<7> 0002627.724: <7> DPCRequest: array is full

```

I'm going to try emerge-webrsync tonight, on dial-up it takes forever.

The kernel I'm using right now is 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (the one that comes on the 2006.0 cd)

Thanks

----------

## cyblord

hey summit, welcome to the forum  :Smile: 

I assume you're using the livecd with the graphical installation interface.

a really good way to learn and install gentoo is to actually do it yourself - that is, to install the system manually.

download and burn the minimal installation cd, and follow the gentoo handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

once you're finished, you can compile a graphical display manager and configure your graphics settings.

as for the sound card /alsa issue, check this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-472298-highlight-.html

have fun!

----------

## Headrush

Summit, are you sure you did

```
make modules_install
```

when compiling your kernel to install the modules?

Also, you have to be running that kernel before you will be able to use the modules.

----------

## Summit

Ha ha, ya I realized that after.  But it just got worse.  After I installed modules, my winmodem stopped working.  I guess the modem modules didn't like the other modules.  I'm going to start my install over again, and this time use the alsa-driver package.

----------

## Headrush

 *Summit wrote:*   

> Ha ha, ya I realized that after.  But it just got worse.  After I installed modules, my winmodem stopped working.  I guess the modem modules didn't like the other modules.  I'm going to start my install over again, and this time use the alsa-driver package.

 

Its up to you, but changing to the alsa-driver doesn't sound like it will be different.

Your problem wasn't because of the ALSA driver in the kernel.

Additionally, you don't need to redo your installation to fix these kinds of problems, even if you want to switch to the alsa-driver package.

----------

## artbody

in  /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack

```

don't forget the nvidia grafic driver

----------

